# Workmen



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Has anybody got good workmen they can recommend ?
We are looking for
1. a kitchen fitter to install an IKEA designed kitchen
2. Painter and Decorator to do inside and outside of house. 
3. Ceramic tiling , floor and walls. 
4. Wooden Pagorla's and sails.

Have you used someone that you are happy to recommend that don't charge crazy prices and are good quality ?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Andy Morrison is an English builder and is fantastic. His number is 357 99 912 376. His email is: [email protected]

He is experienced, nice to deal with and does a good job. We have had many customers use him and he has also done work for us personally. 

He may not be the absolute cheapest you will find but his prices are still good and the lack of stress and quality of work makes it worthwhile. 

He is in the Paphos area.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I absolutely agree. Andy is a really nice guy, does a fantastic job but as Cleo says he isnt the cheapest around. At least with him though you know that everything will be spot on. However he may not be able to do anything for a while as I know he is very busy.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

That is true that sometimes you have to wait up to 6 weeks since he gets fully booked. A second choice if you can't wait for Andy or want to start on something I can recommend Iehab Hallab. He pretty much learned everything he knows from Andy. He is a young Syrian man who formed his own company (a legally formed company) after years of working with Andy. 

He is also good at what he does and very pleasant to work with. Andy may have even recommended him to you if you needed immediate work and he couldn't fit it in his schedule. 

Here is Iehab's email address. I can't access his phone number now but will get it tomorrow if you like. 

[email protected]


----------



## shezzie7707 (Oct 26, 2012)

sjg-uk said:


> Has anybody got good workmen they can recommend ?
> We are looking for
> 1. a kitchen fitter to install an IKEA designed kitchen
> 2. Painter and Decorator to do inside and outside of house.
> ...


Hi, 
If u are living in Larnaca or Ayia Napa surrounding areas, i can recommend someone.. His name is Fabrice D'amico he is from Belgium living in Cyprus and his work is impeccable, If u would like his details please contact me. 
Thanks
Sherrie


----------

